# C# Project Problem Challenge.



## goel.suraj (Dec 23, 2008)

I m prepare the project on the C#.NET 2005 (Framework 2.0) with SQL SERVER 2005.I 'm facing some problems in my old project I hope so try to sort out. The problems are:

1.I created a windows application project in C#.NET(VS 2005) with framework 2.0 and used SQL SERVER 2005 as back end and deployed the application.*My VS project is in one location(drive say F:,D and database files(.mdf & .log) is in another location (say C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.2\MSSQL\Data\).*
If i am running the set up in the same system its working good but When i run the setup it in the other system its working partially and the error is occuring while the form is opened which uses the database(tables).So please anyone suggest how to add the database file ? and give the other solution for this problem. Guide me how to attach and make perfect installer like games,sound driver with how to attach the database inside the appliaction do it  

2. Problem first to check_* the resolution of the screen*_ like 1024x768(17" monitor) or 800x600(as15" monitor) and adjust the form's at the load time.Give some examples with code.

3. The database have some problem in the connection at the of the software(after deploying). The running software hang and close by the Task Manager.

4. To check the system requirement before installing the software made by me.It is checking in the system *.NET Framework 2.0 and SQL Server 2005 *installed it installed otherwise installed. I means that I want to combine essential components in the installer; When install the software on some other system.

5. In the *Crystal Reports *I want to show individual record of the with details.For example when i want to show the Company's each employee record with specific detail such as name,id,phone etc.

6. How to insert the feature when minimize or cancel the window of the software may be minimize in *system tray icon*.Such as the Software in the utorrent which is minimise in the system tray icon on cancel or minimize.

Please Reply if anyone Known.Give the specific details.on the goel.suraj@gmail.com.Otherwise reply the post.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Dec 24, 2008)

1st add the database to ur project. After adding It will be shown in solution explorer. And if possible copy database files to ur project folder. U can then giv path by coding. And it will run on any pc on any drive. U can create setup of ur project by, File -- Add -- New Project -- under project types - other project types -- setup project. Here u can setup registry if u want, check for sys. requirements. Refer to msdn for more info. 

And i never develop full screen apps. bcoz we need scale r form according to resolution so i dont know that. I also dont know abt reports. 

Answer to ur 6th ques - NotifyIcon (in toolbox).

Regards,

RUTURAJ


----------



## goel.suraj (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for reply the question but I'm trying this one many i face the problem and shows this message

 An error occured while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting the SQL Server 2005, the failure may caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL does not allow remote connections. (provider. SQl Network Interfaces, error: 26  - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)

If u have the solution to sort out this problem please help me.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 25, 2008)

The problem can be sorted out by the way ruturaj described, i guess you need to study c# more deeply. Also, i would suggest that if your database is not going to be very big and you need limited reporting capabilities you can also try using SQL Server Compact Edition, which can be deployed very easily and takes up around 11-15 MB of space i guess.


----------



## ashokm (Jan 5, 2009)

Error Locating Server/Instance Specified - Are you sure your connection string is right? As ruturaj said, make sure you can open DB in Visual Studio and see it with solution explorer.

BTW, there is a nice C# and SQL reference quides available for free download here >>, I would strongly recommend to read them to understand how the things work.

Ashok

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Are there patterns in the interviews?*


----------

